# who's scared of heights?



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

This tower is right behind our shop. You can't see it, but there is a cable going up with the climber. Maybe that's how he descends? I sure wouldn't want his job.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Maybe he's upset about the health care act?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> Maybe he's upset about the health care act?


If he falls, he won't need it. Just the burial insurance.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Bury him? He'd be so flat you could just cover him up with pine straw mulch.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

You wouldn't get me up that thing. :stuart:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

thats the same as window cleaning a high rise.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

AKdaplumba said:


> thats the same as window cleaning a high rise.


And.............


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

exactly my point


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Heights don't bother me but I pick and choose where I will go. I have two sons who, like their mom are afraid of heights. The funny part is they are both helicopter pilots. They say because they are in control in the helicopter they are not afraid.

Mark


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

window washers don't have to climb to the windows to clean them


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks like fun!


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Im ok with heights to a point. Until I get that feeling like there is a wet 9 volt battery on my taint.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I am not afraid of heights but I am afraid of loud noises like the loud thump you will hear when you fall off that tower. Just to think that it will be the last noise you ever hear.


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

I am not affraid of heights, but gravity sure scares the hell out of me


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Im ok with heights to a point. Until I get that feeling like there is a wet 9 volt battery on my taint.


:lol:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

mssp said:


> I am not affraid of heights, but gravity sure scares the hell out of me


I'm not afraid of heights, I'm afraid of falling.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Im ok with heights to a point. Until I get that feeling like there is a wet 9 volt battery on my taint.


I almost choked on my pizza, bro. Good one.


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

jjbex said:


> If he falls, he won't need it. Just the burial insurance.


HAHA could just leave him there, get some topsoil and hey presto!!! Problem solved


----------

